# More Marshbanks fun



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was quite a test, wow. Congratulations Breeze! Thank you so much for such a detailed explination and the picture. It really helps us novices visualize the scenario. Only two more!!!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Fascinating!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow is all I can say.... Congrats...
At least I can follow along with the JR stuff now..LOL because you totally lost me on this one..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations to Breeze, Bonnie & you


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, that was quite a test! Whew. Loved the diagram and could follow it reading along. Congrats!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo Breeze and Bon-Bon!
Thank-you for the description and diagram. So many factors to think about, if we ever get that far I'm going to need more RAM in my brain.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulations, two more to go. I'm sure nerves will not be an issue. HA-HA


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations on a good weekend. I didn't get to see Bonnie run but she appeared to be enjoying herself on Sunday.
Nice work with Breeze on the master pass. Right now thats so far away from where Gibby and I are its hard to imagine.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Shelly, I love your posts. The diagrams make it much easier to follow along with the descriptions. It's really helpful to us newbies!
Congratulations on a great weekend!


----------

